# Your top 10 movies?



## Barry<3 (Jan 4, 2014)

I apologize if this is in the wrong part of the forum, I am still getting used to the site.

Here are mine!

(In no particular order)
-Marvel's The Avengers
-Iron man
-Catching Fire
-The little mermaid
-Pokémon the first movie
-The Lion king
-The titanic
-Pokémon: Spell of the Unknown
-Iron man 3

I can't really think of a 10th, but I am sure you can.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 4, 2014)

This is the third thread of its kind, I believe.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 5, 2014)

http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=16929

I made this thread. Nobody posted.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 5, 2014)

Also you misspelled Unown


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 5, 2014)

The Prestige
Inception
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Hot Fuzz
Dr. Strangelove
The Dark Knight
The Shawshank Redemption
The Dark Knight Rises
The Truman Show
Walk the Line


----------

